# New car wax recommendations needed



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll be picking up my new car in a few weeks - can't wait! It's a new BMW F10 520d in black sapphire metallic with black high gloss shadowline exterior trim and prostitute glass. Example attached.

Last time I had a brand new car (about 5 years ago) I wasn't at all into detailing. I really enjoy detailing but don't have all the time I would like, and I live in a 2nd floor apartment - whilst I do hand the hose out of the window to the cark park to do my detailing, it is a real pain! I can't wait to move and get a garage and driveway when house prices pick up again.

Can anyone make me some suggestions on a good wax which is:

a. long lasting with high mileage driving (about 1,600 miles per month, mostly motorway)?
b. easy and quick to apply, short curing time?
c. works well on black metallic

I still have a bottle of PBBH which will come in very handy pre-wax.

Also what do people think about the merits of a one-off new car detail by a professional?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16 looks good on black and lasts ages and ages.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Purchase some ONR that will save on the hose out the window...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465

Give it a good Claying bilt hamber great stuff and there is the offer on there site for the clay and the autowash a bottle of which will do 60 washes if used as recommended and very slippery stuff. Oh and its more a saving of £5 so that covers postage. Oh they have updated the site so not so cheap now...Doh.

http://www.bilthamber.com/autowash-launch.html

The Bilt Hamber Hydra is very easy on and off and last ages, then again the FK1000p is easy on and off and you can get much more easy than the sealant of Opti Seal.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=OPTI+SEAL&act=viewCat&Submit=Go

Now your showing off with interior pics as well...:lol::thumb:


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

james_death said:


> Purchase some ONR that will save on the hose out the window...


I'm still a bit worried and a little unconvinced about ONR. I might try it for in-between full hose washes...

Is Hydra the same as Auto-Balm?



james_death said:


> Now your showing off with interior pics as well...:lol::thumb:


I can't resist.... Sorry :wave: And I am thinking about the high gloss interior black trim.. If it's the same as my old E60's then PBBH does a great job on it.


----------



## faisal93 (Jun 24, 2010)

With that kind of high mileage, you may want to use a sealant? Nanolex Professional is perfect for cars which cover this kind of of mileage and it shines like crazy on black cars:






The urban glass sealant is also great. :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wolfs body wrap sealant would also be a good choice, great nano sealant!

i would rather buy the stuff and do it myself than pay someone to detail it, but everyone is different. All that needs is a good polish, oaint and wheels sealed and it will look mint

(nice car btw)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hydra is supposed to be a liquid version of Finis wax and i have them all balm finis and hydra.

Month old Hydra on dirty car... 


















FK1000p 1 coat applied and buffed in the rain...










Autobrite Cherry Glaze...


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully I'm not seeming too stupid, but if used a sealant like the Wolf's or the Nano would I then not wax any more?

It's starting to sound like Harry Hill - which is better, wax or sealant....

Perhaps with my driving I should be thinking sealant then.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

For a wax, megs #16 for ease of use.

But for high milage I'd be going sealant route, get the Zaino Kit, it may seem expensive at first but given how little you use and how long it lasts you won't need to buy anything for a very long time.


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Eddy said:


> For a wax, megs #16 for ease of use.
> 
> But for high milage I'd be going sealant route, get the Zaino Kit, it may seem expensive at first but given how little you use and how long it lasts you won't need to buy anything for a very long time.


Do you mean something like the Zaino Finishing Kit with Z5-pro?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Meg #16 fantastic on black cars...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Considering your living arrangements & the type of miles you'll be doing I'd suggest going down the sealant route for the durability.

Another option which I wouldn't discount is to have it detailed before you take delivery by a G-Techniq approved Pro who can apply C1:thumb:


----------



## Detail King (Feb 20, 2011)

First of all I would like to congratulate you for that fantastic BMW. For a car like that I would recommend *Collinite 845 or 476s*, especially if you don't have time to detail often. Collinite waxes are one of the most durable waxes on the market. They will keep beading for many months wash after wash, especially if you wash with a mild shampoo like Sonus Gloss Shampoo. You can rest assured that your car will be seriously protected against a myriad of environmental insults, which include UV, salt, mist, acid rain & bird dropping to name but a few. Bug & tar won't stick to your car & this avoids frequent claying. Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## SiliconS (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm using Collinite 915 on my grey Audi and have been very impressed with the ease of application and longevity of the beading. I think I last waxed it a month ago and rainwater still beads very tightly. I don't know whether 915 is best for black cars or not, but longevity is more important to me than ultimate shine. That said, the shine on my car is stunning IMHO. 

And if your 5'er is the same as the ones I looked at in showrooms, you'll see a big improvement in the overall paint finish if you get the paint flattened by a professional detailer before you take delivery. I've never seen so much orange peel on brand new cars as I did in the BMW showroom. I hope yours is better when you get it! KDS has done at least one photo story in these forums of paint correction and orange peel elimination on a brand new BMW. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

titanflux said:


> Do you mean something like the Zaino Finishing Kit with Z5-pro?


Yes, I think he does. And if he doesn't - I will.
It would be excellent. I have ZFX'd Z-2 Pro on my Porsche and it's great.
Z-5 would be better for black than Z-2 though.

And you can easily wash it with ONR as said.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your a lot less likely to get the run marks you often get with wax if you use a sealant instead. I find anyway.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

james_death said:


> Your a lot less likely to get the run marks you often get with wax if you use a sealant instead. I find anyway.


Not to mention less dirt/dust, plus easier washing!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I double the Collinite sentiments but... I love Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish and the All Finish Paint Protection sealant. They're sitting on my sapphire black XC at the mo, the Colli on the boot still doesn't look any different to my eyes.


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Chris_VRS said:


> Considering your living arrangements & the type of miles you'll be doing I'd suggest going down the sealant route for the durability.
> 
> Another option which I wouldn't discount is to have it detailed before you take delivery by a G-Techniq approved Pro who can apply C1:thumb:


+1 for G Techniq or if you want to do it yourself C2 lasts ages and looks great as well..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

megs 16 or Autoglym HD wax. Both of these are easy to apply and have long durability roughly 4 months plus prvided you wash it with a safe shampoo.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Mines is sapphire black and i would go zaino z5 and then for added gloss z8 on top great shine on the black fantastic durability and when i drove 1000miles approx through some s**t weather the car still looked clean


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Autobrite black magic for me


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Coli for me for the durability.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

+2 G-tech C1 have it done by approved detailer first get some C2 as QD job done for a year + get the glass as well and next year book it in for same treatment 

Wash evry couple a weeks simples....:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Finis is easy on and off the polo done very leisurely one coat, application 20 mins and removal 22 mins, tin would last you Years...



















Did it here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2649520


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Something different*

:wave:....Harly carnuba wax..........quite a reasonable price too :wave:


----------



## Fly bye (Dec 4, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Meg #16 fantastic on black cars...


M16 is great on any finish *:thumb:*


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

MG16 or NXT 2.0. Works like hell on black paint


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the reccommendations guys...

I think I'm going to go for a sealant package for paintwork / glass / wheels within a few days of picking the car up. I have 4 weeks or so to make up my mind which one! I'm prepared to spend around £60-£80 on the lot... still confused as to which sealant will be best


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Blockwax said:


> :wave:....Harly carnuba wax..........quite a reasonable price too :wave:


This is the wax I use, to be honest it's great, but the price has doubled in the last year or so. Got mine for £9.95 a tub.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

another one to consider is megs 26 personaly i find this gives a nicer finish on black than 16.


----------

